# Warning



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

This happened to a friend, whose name I will not use. Be careful and prepared.

*Watch out for this scam. Be careful!!* 
Friends beware, this could happen to you!

I understand that this happens at Lowe's, too, so don't desert Home Depot just yet. A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise.

Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to McDonalds. You agree and they get into the back seat. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen March 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 29th. Also April 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 30th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful.

P.S. Wal-mart has wallets on sale for 2.99 each.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Dude, this has GOT to be a joke.

I would GIVE those women my wallet for that kinda action!


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

This is why I always carry a few wallets on me.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL!

All we have at my local Home Depot is illegal immigrants who really *will *steal your wallet with none of the fun stuff.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Which Home Depot was that??


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

must be the west coast home depot.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I am obviously going to the wrong Home Depot.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Ha, sounds like you need to drop the "m" and the "e" from the word Home in the store name.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I keep mine filled with Canadian tire money.

Bob


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I never carry any cash on me but this gives me an excuse to go to Lowe's (sans my wife of course).


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

I may be in the minority and will probably get blasted, but here goes.

I find this type of "humor" inappropriate for this website and, in general, disrespectful to women members. Let's keep it family-friendly.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting point, Randy. I respect your right to your opinion, and I'm certainly not going to "blast" you for it.

The bottom line for me, though, is that practically *all* humor could be considered offensive to someone if you analyze it hard enough. So I personally think we have to find a sensible middle ground. I would give this particular joke a "PG" rating, and thus acceptable in this forum.

I'd like to hear how some of our female members feel about this.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bob - What's Canadian tire money?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Gary:
"Bob - What's Canadian tire money?" 








It's incentive paper dollars given to patrons who pay cash for goods at this chain store.
They have denominations of 5 cents 10 cents etc.
You can end up with quite a wad of these things if you shop there but they are only redeemable for more purchases.
There are lots of jokes floating around Canada regarding exchanges of Canadian tire money. <g>

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, Jack. Even though that was *my* attempt at humor, you're making my point about everything being potentially offensive to someone.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually this is a "cleaned up" version of the orginal joke that was emailed around a while back. I don't mind the daily humor as long as the site is not over run with joke telling. Heck everyone needs a good laugh every now and then, but the fun is over if you start in with jokes about red necks, red heads or being from Texas. : )


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Doesn't bother me. It's obviously a joke.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey runngt, did you hear the one about the red-headed *********************************** from Texas?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I think Randy neglected to tell us that he has a vested interest in monitoring the activities here.
He appears to be the spokesman for this group of worshipers.

http://www.afa.net/
Perhaps he should have made that clear before posting his comments.

Honi soit qui mal I'l pense

Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Uh Oh, if we are not careful, this could turn into another "Woodchuck".


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

Please!

A moment of silence for the passing of George Carlin.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You should put a good insurance on your wallets


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Just speaking as a husband, and a father of three daughters. Please, Bob #2, no personal attacks.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Bob #2, Mr. Sharp doesn't have anything to hide here. Says it right there on his profile:

"Professionally, I'm a spokesman for the family-values organization, American Family Association. Here's my professional bio - http://media.afa.net/newdesign/spokespersonsrs.asp

-Randy, Tupelo, MS"

He's even got a picture of himself and his full name. All he is saying is let's keep the talk here about woodworking. If we need this kind of humor or any humor, just open up your Outlook and read on. Let's keep it where we don't have to block this site from view of our kids and/or spouse. Let's be proud of it.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Goodness gracious… or should i say Goodness Graces us… He even gave us a sense of humor to get through each day. So enjoy, don't take it too seriously and most of all, HAVE FUN. Keep the humor coming and so will the woodworkers.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Randy:

What rights would I have If I wrote "Serial Killer' or "Gay Activist"on my stats?

You said it. It's about woodworking and *this is the coffee lounge*.

Randy, you just made it to my ignore list.

For what it's worth so did you Sawdust etc etc.

This whole thing was so unnecessary given the context of the original message.

Bob


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Randy, I apologize if I somehow offended you or any one else on the site. Believe me this post was just meant to lighten the day.

Yes, this is a woodworking forum, *And should remain that way*. But I for one do like a little humor in my life from time to time; that's why it was placed in the coffee lounge. In the future I will not post such material.

Now back to making sawdust and no more bickering…


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Garry….. . 
Check out this site. 
Canadian Tire money has been around as long as I have, and some of it is a real collector's item…

CTM


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Geez - I'm pretty straight laced, but I thought it was funny. Gotta take a joke for a joke.

Anyway - perhaps we should put this one to bed.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Canadian Tire money seems to be like the old "Blue Chip Stamps" we used to have here in the states.
You used to collect them and stick them into books and exchange them for products.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

We just stick CT money in glove compartments and redeem it every 20-30 years, or whenever you sell your truck.

I have a MasterCard that gives me CT money as well- 4% @ CT, 1% on everything else.

I rack up a fortune every year since I went into business. Usually enough for a hammer, or a tire once a year. Ha!


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I don't see how this went from joke to ignore list. Sure, it did shock (For lack of a better word) me when I finally got the joke, and I don't think it's all that funny or appropriate, but there is no need to blow it out of proportion like this, or blow it at all for that matter. But, as far as I can understand this argument, it has nothing to do with the joke but about a person expressing their opinion about this joke.

I do have about 50 cents in CTM, but it looks like it should be at least $200! Did you guys hear about somebody getting a 2 cent CTM instead of a $20 at a ATM?


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Very commendable, toyguy. Well, said.

I'm new in here and I plan on abiding by the "posting rules" and not engage in personal attacks, discussions of religion or politics and keep all my posts able to be viewed by "all ages". I plan on doing what the rules say, "criticize ideas, not people" and not call them names like "worshipers". And hey, and if it gets me "ignored", so be it. If I am being ignored for showing some respect to my fellow woodworkers and standing beside my fellow woodworker who is standing up for the respect of ALL of our wives and daughters.

OK. I am stepping down from the soapbox, cutting it into pieces and making a better looking soapbox. To the shop!!!!!


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm with Bob#2. Anyone out there remember the "Dean Martin Show" or "Laugh In"? This is pretty mild stuff. Lighten up. Anyone that's worked at a lumberyard, framed houses, or worked any kind of construction knows this. Toyguy, keep it up. bbqKing


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

HA!


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife warned me of this, however she said they where young males and did I need anything from Home Depot.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great wife Ron … always looking to help you out, eh?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea, Charlie. What do you have against those pesky illegal Canadian immigrants anyway?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You know Francisco, I admit I did not stop to think about how that comment might be interpreted by some people. I'm sorry….that was a mistake on my part.

The joke was about being approached in the Home Depot parking lot. I live in the New Orleans area, and ever since Hurricane Katrina, you can't go to Home Depot or Lowes without driving through, around, and often being approached by some of the dozens of hispanic males milling around the parking lot looking for work at all hours. While most of these people are honestly just looking for a quick job to make a few bucks, there have been some criminal incidents related to this activity. So, naturally, that was the first thing I thought of when I read the joke.

I apologize to anyone who was offended. However, I must say that I do take a dim view of illegal immigration, and it would be terribly wrong for anyone to equate that view with racism.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gary, I can live with 'em as long as they don't try to spend any of that tire money here.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi ToyGuy,

I for one howled when I read this. I told it to my wife together with the 'Young Males version'. I too wouldn't want to site to move from being about Woodworking, but as you say, it was in the coffee lounge and not the main forum.

I for one thank you for the good laugh.

If you don't want to post any more - I am open to you PMing me a few now and again

Lets just keep it friendly - I too am a husband with a young daughter


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie, I was hoping to buy one of your boxes with Canadian Tire money.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting how someone can get labeled a racist for being against someone breaking the law. What part of "illegal" don't you understand? It doesn't take much stretch of the imagination to imagine a person who has commited one criminal act to commit another.

I can't see how you can be racist without even mentioning someone's race.

Sounds like someone is feeling guilty and making assumptions to me.

Are you against people who commit murder? Then I can call you a racist according to your logic:

http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2006/data/table_43.html

Who commits more than 50% of murders in the US?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

MrWoody, maybe we can make a deal. Whatever you paid me in Canadian Tire money would be more than I've been paid in Amercan dollars for any of my projects. LOL!

As for all the rest of this stuff, I vote we put it to bed, Guys. Let's leave politics to political forums.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Understood, Francisco. No hard feelings on my part.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe I did mis-speak. I should have said "racial guilt". Sorry.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

family values eh

if the world was one country and only one person was elected to be "President" or "Prime Minister" and there are three candidates to choose from as follows…....who would you vote for?

Candidate #1. drinks and constantly drunk. never did well in school, perhaps expelled several times. Cheats on his wife and loves a cigar. He's also fat.

Candidate # 2. drinks, smokes cigars. Never did well in school or business and is known for his fillandering ways. Is also known to hang his hat with gangsters.

Candidate # 3. Was a top student through school, Validictorian, an excellent athelete. Doesnt drink nor does he smoke and has never cheated on his wife.

.
.
.
.
.
#1 was Churchill

#2 was Roosevelt

#3 was Hitler

Thanks for the humour


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

So what should we do then, Roman, just throw out all morals, and go the relative morality route (What's right for me is ok; what's right for you is ok too)?

And your scenario falls flat on deeper examination. While Churchill and Roosevelt were not perfect (no one is), I don't think what they compares to slaughtering millions of people, as Hitler did.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

What's this racism issue? If people, be they Mexican, Canadian or Irish are coming into this country other than by legal means, and staying here, they are illegally immigrating; can there be any argument?

We, as a nation, need to control our immigration numbers, so we can build the necessary infrastructure (schools, housing, etc) to accommodate these people. If we just open up the borders - to any group - then chaos occurs. That's not racism, that's reality.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Its called humor people. I personally thought it was funny, does that make me any less of a person? If you do not like the joke, ignore it. We have every right to laugh at something and you have every right to ignore it. Its getting to be in this country, that anything said by anyone, will offend someone. This is just nuts. If a person wants to go "morally correct" good for them. But please let the rest of us have a laugh, we need it with the "pressure" to be politically correct.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

W O W !!!! SOME OF US NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL…
IT WAS ONLY A JOKE AND PERSONALLY I LMAO WHILE READING IT EVEN THOUGH THIS IS A WOODWORKING SITE . 
PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE TO ME NO MATTER WHAT THEIR RACE IS OR BELIEFS ARE ….PLEASE RELAX AND MAKE AND POST YOUR WONDERFUL PROJECTS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY ON THIS SITE AND LET US LEAVE THE POLITICS , ETC. TO THE OTHER SITES OUT THERE THAT SPECIALIZE IN STUFF LIKE THAT …..I HAVE NEVER MET A FELLOW WOODWORKER OR BEEN TO A WOODWORKING EVENT THAT ANY OF THE ABOVE ISSUES WERE EVEN THOUGHT ABOUT ….PEACE AND HAPPINESS TO EVERYONE : )


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

When we had rainy days in so. ca. as a child we would play inside during recess. One of these games was called telephone.The teacher would whisper something into the first childs ear, that child would whisper what was said to the next and so on and so forth. At the end of the long line of children the last one would say aloud what was told to him. It used to be hysterically funny (of course we were 6 to 8 years old) because how totally different the last child said was ,to what the teacher had started with!
Did this thread not start out as a joke?
AND I am not 21 and it wasn't home depot. As a woman I sometimes need extra cash too!
NOW SMILE EVERYBODY!!!
It WAS just a joke!!!
Oh and 
PEACE!!!


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

You got that right Francisco. They are human beings.

What do you do when a human being breaks out of jail? Why, you put them back until they get out the right way.

Suppose a human being broke into your house? What would you do?

Would you let him stay? Feed him, pay for his medical, his schooling? Let the rest of his family move in also?

That's what's happening to this country.

You wrote: "Even when that people is braking the laws of this country, they are still HUMAN BEINGS, and don't deserve to be treated in a such way."

Treating human beings breaking laws in this country what way?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have it on good authority that we are supposed to have a sense of humor and be able to just laugh-










Lew


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess I'm one of those bible toting **************************************** clinging to my guns and religion with antipithy toward others who don't understand me, but in all seriousness, I'm friends with several people from south of the border of the hispanic persuasion. While they are truly a proud, decent and hardworking people, if they aren't here with the grace of the US government, (ie: have a green card or a visa) they are here illegally. I really don't understand all this PC crap and it's really refreshing to here most of you here just state the truth. I've got my asbestos underwear on, so flame away. And last but not least, yes, I laughed at Charlie's joke.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a dollar that says poor Toyguy will never post another joke on this site. Any takers.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I think your dollar is safe-Toyguy is in the same doghouse that Odie is in for some comment about comments and the same one I'm in for taking offense at sexy titles. It's a dog house that needs a bit of expansion right now.


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

I agree with you 110% Carl, from what I can see nobody even said anything that was ment to demean anyone. Looks like we get to hold onto them guns for a little while at least, can't belive that it was 5-4 that is to close.

Yep don't think that I would blame him eaither, post a simple joke and get everyone all upset.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Toyguy, you did spark a few to come out of the woods. I don't think Bunnings down under(similiar to Lowes) sell wallets, so I am safe.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Betsy, I take offense to that. Toyguy's very funny joke doesn't compare to what I've done in the past (and what I plan to do in the future). How many of you (be honest) can remember the original joke?

I also have a confession to make, I have lost many a wallet that way. That is how I met Allison.

Toyguy, Please keep it coming. You offended only two people ( who try to be offended ) out of over 4700 … that's pretty good. If you stop posting your humor, the "word" police have won.

Finally, You Two really, are you the ones who listen to a whole radio show that offends you instead of changing the station?

I've always suffered from "foot-in-mouth" disease, and this might be further proof of that. *Lighten Up!*


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Most of you have probably noticed that Mr. Luna has no answers to my questions. Too bad.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

The thing about not "offending" anybody is really just apathy; don't you dare say anything that can be even remotely construed as being judgmental upon someone else! This is moral relativism at it's core; a sin-less world, in which judging is the last sin. Calling out inequities raises the specter of judgment, and if you are a moral relativist, this is insufferable.

I call a spade a spade, not to be mean, but to point out moral-less behavior (in my opinion).

We're not suppose to say anything that might hurt someone's feelings? Tough. Not having hurt feelings is not a part of life.

I know that sounds harsh, but that's how I feel.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Q:What did the zero say to the eight?
A; Nice belt.

I hope this does not offend anyone…. I just posted it for sure enjoyment and to win a dollar off of Chip…. Now I'm off to the big box store to be mugged…. again and again….and again.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*toyguy,* as a proud Numerite, I am offended.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Picking on numbers, OMG, whats next!!!!
Next thing you know we will be cutting trees for our own pleasure.
Oh yeah, we already do that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that a joke about an eight looking like a zero with a belt tightened up around it is nothing more than a veiled insult to fat people. Brian, I'm becoming more and more convinced that you really *are* a troublemaker.


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

Sure, give all the attention to whole numbers without any regard for Henry the Eight who invented fractions.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

geezzz charlie there you go picking on Fat people again geeeezzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am offended !!!!!

ok not really


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't look at me…. I'm not the one telling fat jokes!

Since Churchill was brought up here earlier, it reminds me of one of my favorite, supposedly true, stories.

Winston was at a fancy dinner party, three sheets to the wind as usual, when the snobby woman seated next to him said "You, Sir, are drunk!"

Churchill replied, "That's true, Madam. But *you* are ugly, and tomorrow *I* will be sober."


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That reminds me of another Churchill one.

A woman told him, "If you were my husband I would poison your drink". To which he replied, "Madam, if you were my wife, I would drink it."


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

There you go, picking on people who drink.

Which reminds me- I had an uncle who worked in a wine factory but he didn't care for is job title- cork soaker.

Another uncle was an illusionist- he could walk down the street and turn into a bar.

Someone told me I was going to drown in a vat of whiskey- ahh, death where is thy sting!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I was not aware that Canadian Tire money was around that long. I actually had enough one year to get my Dewalt router. The funny thing is that you cannot get rid of the stuff. If you pay for an item in full with CT money . . . you will get some back on the purchase. Its funny actually.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with Pashley Toyguy, how can you insult numbers like the that. Next you will be using combinations like 69 & 181. LOL


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

God Odie you have a big mouth!!!, You promised not to tell!!!
To toyguy, It is 1:34 in the morning and I just woke up the old man,husband,hubby,(Careful not to offend, ya know!) because I was laughing Soooo hard and loud at at your "what did the zero say to the eight, joke" I don't know whether I am laughing at the joke or the distance to left field you took from the original post. Keep it up! I for one like your style.
And back to odie I don't have no gin but I got some rum if you want to wash that foot down your throat. I for one enjoy some good humor in my otherwise rather mudane life.
Keep Smilin, and 
PEACE!!!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Allison*: Glad to see you have a sense of humor, hope your hubby does too. You should always leave sleeping hubby's sleep is my moto !

*Charlie:* You are not the first to call me a trouble maker. Just the other day Mr. Woody dropped me an email stating the same. I just don't get it. Me a trouble maker? ... not at all.

Life is just too darn short to take it too serious….... 
now the game of golf; that's a whole other story…

I am truly happy to see this thread take on a new direction. See, humor really is the best medicine.


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

In the words of Larry the Cable Guy - "Now that thar is a funny joke! If'n you don't think thats funny, you just get the (bleep) outa here!"

If anyone is offended, in the words of the Fonz - "Sit on it!"


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH … I GET JOKES !*










*PLEASE … KEEP THEM COMING … *


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Not to be a jerk but ….. if you are an illegal imigrant then you are commenting a crime therfore are a criminal….. are you trying to resolve your status (become legal ) ???


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

what I was just sayin


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello people, it says right there in the sub-title that it is a break from Woodworking!!!

This is the Coffee Lounge, if people don't want to read things that aren't about woodworking, then don't read this section of the site. The subtitle to this section of the forum states "Need a break from all the standing and wood dust? Chat with your Forum Friends about their projects…"

Also, I am a strong christian man with a good sense of humor. I think this joke is hilarious from the point of view that it pokes fun at men and their exetreme weaknesses towards the female body. God gave us the insane ability to be completely consumed and attracted to our wives. However, given our free will, we often choose to be stupid and use that attraction to lust for others through getting our wallets stolen or just looking at the woman across the street.

Frankly, I don't see how this joke should offend women, I think I am the one who is offended.

Toyguy, stop making fun of me, you are hurting my feelings. (can you feel the sarcasm)

Francisco - I am not saying this to offend you, but shouldn't someone who commited a crime be rightly punished for that crime? With that said, if you are illegal, then there are consequences to you openly choosing to break the law and if you are for some reason caught, you should be treated with respect and decency while you are being sent back home.

However, if I met you in the street or knew you as a friend, I would treat you just like everyone else. I am sure you are a hardworking, decent, God-fearing person because I have no reason to think differently. If you were a friend of mine, I would probably try to help you do what you need to do to become legal. There is no reason to be in constant fear that you are illegal and could be deported at any time with just cause.

PEACE…


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Exactly my point. I have mercy for you, like I said, I would treat you with all of the respect you deserve and I would do all I could to help you get legal. I agree that you deserve to live in a better place far away from war, violence and extremly poverty, but you should do it according to the law. God instructs us to obey the law of the land as well as his other commandments. I feel sorry for you in your current situation. In fact, it hurts my heart to think of all you have had to deal with, but Choices, my friend, Choices.

Out of respect for both of us and others, this discussion will be continued with Pmessages.

Sorry folks for the soap box…

PEACE…


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

If my home was a crappy place to live I would want to stay and make it better. Fix it up and make it a decent place to live.

I wouldn't break into my neighbors house. That would be a crime, and that would make me a criminal. Wouldn't It?

I'm still waiting for answers to my questions, Mr. Luna.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Franscisco* - can you understand why many of us have concerns about illegal immigration? Is it possible that we have respect for the rule of law, and worry about those that don't?

I don't blame you for wanting to come here; I'd probably want to as well, if I was in your situation. However, that doesn't mean that you overlook the rule of law, does it? Do you want this country to be a nation of laws that people obey only when they want to? I'm sure you don't.

I think I can speak for all of us here when I say we don't hate you; and we don't want you to leave. Maybe the rest of us can cool it on the illegal immigration topic, if you will cool it on criticizing us for it.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course Mr. Luna can't answer the questions.

His actions are indefensible.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Wait a bit. Lets take a bit of responsibility for some of this immigration stuff. If we keep giving them jobs they will keep coming. If we held the employers accountable. If we had a legal worker program. If we had invested trillions of dollars in Mexico instead of Iraq. (where it might of actually done some good)

Francisco if you think about it Lumberjocks is actually an international group and you have every right to be here. I hope you can forgive a bit of rudeness from a few of us.


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Dennis - Yes, Francisco does have a right to be here in the forum. I am glad that he is.

I also agree with your point that if you dangle the carrot, the rabbit will follow. However, we do have a legal foreign worker program. It is called the Work VISA. There are several different types for different types of jobs. I am not saying that it is perfect, but we do have foreign work programs in place.

Also, holding employers accountable is exactly what the country needs. Oklahoma took a nice step in that direction when we passed state bill 1804 which made it a crime to employ an illegal immigrant. I guess you can imagine the backlash that caused. However, you would be amazed at how much work all of the sudden opened up for the legal law abiding woodworkers, construction workers, and manual laborers around the state. Not to mention a reduction in enrollment at some of the overcrowded inner city schools. It is a good thing for Oklahoma, yet it continues to get hammered by the opposition.

Did I say that I was getting off my soap box? Man I just need to stop.

PEACE…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I dont get what all the fuss is about - if anything, this joke was very much related to wood (working) ... 

cheers, and peace.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

This all seems a little silly. If I was an indian I would be upset.

Mr Luna I can understand being upset. I can't understand leaving the site. Don't let a member with 8/30 post in this thread run you off. He doesn't speak for all of us.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

*Para Francisco Luna: *(If anyone is interested in a full, translated version, please let me know - thanks! Al)

En mi opinion, no es necesario que te vayas de aqui. Yo creo que hay veces cuando la gente en realidad no piensa que pasara si se dice algo que puede herir nuestros sentimientos, nuestro corazon. Pero you estoy convencido que tu podrias tener mas influencia si te quedas, que si te vas.

Recuarda ques esta es solamente mi opinion. Especialmente en este pais, pero tambien en este mundo, casi siempre vamos a encontrar personas que en ninguna maner van a entender nuestra situacion. Y lo peor es que no hay ninguna manera de explicar nuestra situacion, porques en realidad nunca entenderan. Aqui hay un dicho: No critiques, si nunca has caminado en mis zapatos.

Por favor, piensa hantes de irte, porque es una decision muy importante. Siempre, siempre, vamos a conocer personas ques tratan de herirnos. Pero siempre seremos much mas fuertes que ellos, porque ellos nunce entederan nuestra situacion.

Con respeto.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Toyguy,

Good for you. I am so glad that you posted another one. Only on LJ's could a harmless joke turn into an argument about immigration. Gotta love it.


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Amazing, I find it hard to believe this joke got such a high priority to some. There is a lot worse issues to worry about. Chill and watch the economy crash and burn before your eyes if you need something to worry about.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Oh S _ My head hurts. I f a Country is soooooo bad you have to leave IT. WHY DON"T YOU FIX IT. If the 20,000,000 of you had stayed there …. you could have fixed it. A 20,000,000 man army can fix anything. Just look at what George Washington did with that rag tag group.*

NOW … What did the zero say to the eight?

Oh Chip, ????


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I need a belt?


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Just trying not to embarass you in public.

We won't count the 8-9 insulting private messages you sent me.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's calm down and play nice. It's one thing to exchange thoughts, opinions and ideas, it's quite another to start outwardly attacking one another. Let's chill out and leave this one to go away. It's morphed to something that I'm sure was not the intent.

Stop flaming one another. Please.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

As soon as you answer the questions I asked above.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

parody and humor are protected by our constitution and also an important part of our society. I personally am tired of the way we allow the one guy who is offended to define what is offensive.

I use humor every day and am so tired of those who have no sense of humor. Do we need to sensor everything we do because there is a slight chance that someone too young or too straight laced will take offense? I think not. If your fingers work, you can turn off what offends you. I personally am offended with television evangelists and how they in my opinion steal money from the poor with false promises and false prophecies. I am offended by fox news and their blatant use of false information and opinions to support an ideology and not the truth.

So I have blocked those channels on my tv. It was a personal choice. CHOICE, the real freedom Americans have.

If you read a posting that offends you, block that person and don't read any more. Recognize that our country is made up of many people of many colors, thoughts, ideologies, backgrounds, and shoe sizes. This is what makes us great! Stop acting like oversensitive knucklehead and live a little.

Face it. The joke was funny, and people here without visas are illegal. Calling a person who is breaking a law illegal is the truth. We can water it down to some other term but it does not take away from the truth.

George Carlin, now at permanent rest reminds us that shell shocked became battle fatigue and now it is post traumatic stress disorder… the words change but the seriousness of the affliction has not. Maybe we should call it shell shock again so that our vets will ge the help they need. Cripples and now physically challenged,... People will more likely help a cripple.

LAUGH A LITTLE


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

it's time to focus on something positive again


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Well said Motthunter, well said.

Do you guys know what the *********************************** said right before he died?................

.......Hold my beer!!

The above statements do not reflect the ideas and opinions of the lumberjocks website and should not be construed to represent the ideas and opinions of any of the members of the aforementioned website. If the above statements offend or otherwise insult any **************************************** or any person who has been previously called a ***********************************, please forward all comments, arguments, complaints, and whining to this address [email protected]


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

BRAVO to Martin's comment. Don't we have things better to do than argue about a joke?


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

No offense, mtnbikecrash. I was born and raised in Miss'sip-pee! Your tried and try **************************************** would agree. If they would pan the camera around at a Foxworthy event, the true **************************************** would be clapping and nodding their head "YES" because several of their relatives would have "gone the big beer joint in the sky" that way. You see *********************************** jokes are written by ****************************************. They are the only ones that could possibly conceive of the concept that you could open a beer during your mother's funeral, smoke during your wedding and think the only good use for a tennis racket is to get the bugs out of the kiddie pool that your fat uncle is sitting in.

Let's keep our chisels sharp. Off to the wood shop!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ditto Martin.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Toyguy, if you were a REAL lumberjock wouldn't you be making your own wallets out of oak? ho ho.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I used to make my own, but I kept getting splinters in my back pocket….. LOL.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Toyguy, you had me going until the end of the wal-mart joke. Then I figured it out and had a good laugh. To those who are offended, maybe the best thing is not coming to the Coffee Lounge. There was nothing offensive in that joke. And yes, I too am a Christian!


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

That gives totally new meaning to their motto, "You can do it, we can help!"

Really, I am not sure that I would realize my wallet was gone for a few days.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Two pairs of boobs for a BOOB. Very funny!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Female member here. With all due respect, I had a good laugh at the vulnerablilty of (1) The guy in the car; (2) The joke is on the reader. No harm done and my facial muscles and lungs got some exercise. My husband will like this one! P.S. Why do you think guys have two heads? One to think, one to steer. Ooops! Get out of the way! Cordially yours, MMH.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

One moment please, on the immigration issue. How many of you are native Americans? If you are not, you are an immigrant. I am 5th generation Chinese, so I am an offspring of an immigrant of 5 generations ago. Legal or not, my family came here to find opportunity for a quality of life. They came to work and live. They did not come to steal or sit to get welfare. Welfare did not exist. Why do you think people flock to this country? Most likely to get away from poverty and crime elsewhere. They just want a chance at a decent life. We are spoiled with the abundance of opportunity that we have here in the USA and we are selfish if we close the doors to others who want to work for a better life. Illegal or not, if someone wants to do honest work they should not be condemned for lack of papers. We need a better system to allow the good, honest working people to be just that, and legally and with pride. Reach out and try to understand the other person's situation instead of blindly blocking out outsiders. Isn't that what your "God" is telling you? Your family at one time was on the other side of that fence. You may be there in the future and need some compassion sent your way.

Open your mind and look inside your heart.

Mr. Luna, Welcome to the United States of America. I hope your future is bright and prosperous.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

on the side of the thread is a kinda "bar" that you place your mouse "on". It takes you "up" and "down" the thread.

the "thickness" of the "bar" is directly proportional to the amount of "replies" to the thread

the "bar" is so thin that that my curser from my mouse can barely find it and when I slide the bar up and down it becomes a big "bluuuuur"

If it were up to "Gods" cronies the earth would still be flat…............

maybe some folk just dont believe the earth is a ball with a super thin skin that is hurling through the heavens at a billion miles an hour and our "sun" is sitting "still"...............waiting for your reply


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

mmh - The US actually does let a lot of *legal* immigants in every year. The average is over 1,000,000 people every year.

That number is greater than the populations of Alaska, Delaware, Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota,
Vermont and Wyoming.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

*You grow up the day you have your first real laugh at yourself
Ethel Barrymore*

Thought it fit

Jimmy


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I heard on blue collar comedy yesterday from a comic ….. I bet the indians wish they had a stricter immigration policy.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

NEXT TOPIC PLEASE.. when have we decided to let the one guy who chooses to be offended decide what is offensive. Lets turn the page and move on.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

From Jim, "I bet the indians wish they had a stricter immigration policy."

Good one Jim.


----------

